# Un-Expected ....



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been calling alot lately with very good results. Fawn distress had been on fire with the foxpro. Called in 4 yotes the last couple of week and countless whitetail does. We went to the cabin on the river over the long weekend to relax and do some fishing, but with all the cut hay fields around i couldnt help but to bring my hunting gear along. 
The last evening we spent there, it was raining some and cooled the air a bunch, so i grabbed the gear and hit the fields. On my second stand i was setting up my gun and heard something running towards me and to my surprise it was this little guy. Guess he thought i was his lost mama lol.








He was about 5 yards from me when he halted the breaks and noticed that I was what he thought. I reached into my pocket grabbed my cell phone and snapped this picture. By that time he wondered to my left and back in the brush. Not the end!!!!
So i setup and start calling. After about 2 mins into it. I notice something coming up the draw out front and to the left. Well you can see how tall the grass is, on the little deer. About 60 yards out looking over the grass is a huge bobcat. I never expected either one to show up there. After making his way to about 20 yards from the call, he sat for a min then turned and went right back where he came from. My heart at this point is pounding. My little ole camera phone, just didnt have enough to make him look like anything that far out, so boo on me for no clear pic. looking forward to cat season for sure...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You asked for it BOOOO ! LOL Sounds like an exciting time, I wonder if the little guy found his way back to Momma or if his squalling drew the bobcat back.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well id hope not. But the bobcat sure did like the fawn distress. The cat went the other direction so who knows really. I know I know booo.... Im looking into a nice high quality video camera next for the hunting gear. Just gotta save the coin..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, always fun to watch those little one's, haven't seen any deer around my place this year, some calved by the barn last year, still have some fields to mow and have seen trails going through them. Like to keep it down this time of year to give the little ones a bit of a chance!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very exciting SMY. I'm sure the doe will find her fawn again but its not a bad shout Don that bobcat might of found its self a meal!


----------

